# Where are they now?



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2017)

Reading through some old threads like I do from time to time I come across names of forumers and wonder where are they now? 

For some reason they stopped posting suddenly, have they fell out of love with golf? the forum? So this thread is to try to find out what happened to certain people and what are they up to now?

Feel free to nominate a name and together let's see if we can find out what they are doing now and see if we can tempt them back on to say a few words after perhaps several years in the wilderness.

I want to start with craphacker, can anyone tell me about him and what he is up to now? If you know him can you ask him to post on here? One of the first guys I met on here at a golf meet at red liberts years ago and it would be interesting to know what he is up to now.  

Make a suggestion of a next person to ask about but only when we have found out the previous person.

So what do we know about Craphacker and can we get him on again?


----------



## fundy (Jun 29, 2017)

I miss Gibbo, expect hes still fishing instead of hacking


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 29, 2017)

c mac vanished


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2017)

fundy said:



			I miss Gibbo, expect hes still fishing instead of hacking
		
Click to expand...

We can do Gibbo next if you want , played with him too at Ealing before, top bloke.

What about Craphacker? last heard from 2012 ish.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 29, 2017)

Craphacker has been blackballed&#128558; Can we let him back on? I can't PM him even.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 29, 2017)

dk9.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			c mac vanished
		
Click to expand...

Another one that was blackballed.

Can the mods un-blackball these people so we can at least send them a PM or is blackball for life?


----------



## ger147 (Jun 30, 2017)

What happened to Ethan?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2017)

I worry when homer hasn't posted for more than 45 minutes


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Another one that was blackballed.

Can the mods un-blackball these people so we can at least send them a PM or is blackball for life?
		
Click to expand...

There's levels of "blackball"
Temporary ones when you exceed your infraction limit and permanent ones when you've really been a bad boy!
I suspect there's no coming back from the second variety.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

A few names that seldom post now, I think they got fed up with the constant bickering on here. Can't say I blame them. Fortunately I'm still in touch with them but I think this forum is a poorer place without their contributions.

Snelly
Therod
Swinger
Ethan


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Reading through some old threads like I do from time to time I come across names of forumers and wonder where are they now? 

For some reason they stopped posting suddenly, have they fell out of love with golf? the forum? So this thread is to try to find out what happened to certain people and what are they up to now?

Feel free to nominate a name and together let's see if we can find out what they are doing now and see if we can tempt them back on to say a few words after perhaps several years in the wilderness.

I want to start with craphacker, can anyone tell me about him and what he is up to now? If you know him can you ask him to post on here? One of the first guys I met on here at a golf meet at red liberts years ago and it would be interesting to know what he is up to now.  

Make a suggestion of a next person to ask about but only when we have found out the previous person.

So what do we know about Craphacker and can we get him on again?
		
Click to expand...

If i remember, and i might be doing him down, i think his business failed, his marriage failed, he gave up golf, and moved away. Not happy times, sadly.


----------



## Yant (Jun 30, 2017)

Nice to hear you at least have a community here.

(New member by the way).

*Waves.


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 30, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			If i remember, and i might be doing him down, i think his business failed, his marriage failed, he gave up golf, and moved away. Not happy times, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Other than that he's bloody marvellous!


----------



## Junior (Jun 30, 2017)

Has Snelly gone ??   Anyone remember Mono ? Timgolfy ?  

Used to enjoy the contributions of Atticus Finch, John Findlay (the original golf vlogger!!) and Birdieman.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

Yant said:



			Nice to hear you at least have a community here.

(New member by the way).

*Waves.
		
Click to expand...

There are 2 types of guys on here, those that get involved and make useful contributions, attend meets etc and those that sit on the sidelines just making snide comments. It is entirely up to you how much you want to get involved but hopefully you will be the former   :thup:



Junior said:



			Has Snelly gone ??
		
Click to expand...

Sadly yes, he texted me a while back saying he was fed up with the atmosphere on here. I have his contact details, hopefully I'll get up north to have a game with him.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A few names that seldom post now, I think they got fed up with the constant bickering on here. Can't say I blame them. Fortunately I'm still in touch with them but I think this forum is a poorer place without their contributions.

Snelly
Therod
Swinger
Ethan
		
Click to expand...

You're making me blush. I'm still here. It is a different place from what it used to be. Over moderated (no criticism Phil, just doing your job etc  etc). More sanitised and repetitive. The latter is unavoidable. 
I miss Snelly, Ethan, swinger, Crawford, bomber, dodger etc. You got to love a fella with a strong opinion. 
I don't miss homer's slagging off some else's choice of course to join when he plays on a piece of ground who's best use is a car park for tommy Robinson to have a punch up in!!!! 
I do enjoy his inconsistency however, and absolute nonsense. 'Used to play off 4, never broken 80 in a medal ' how does that work?????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			You're making me blush. I'm still here. It is a different place from what it used to be. Over moderated (no criticism Phil, just doing your job etc  etc). More sanitised and repetitive. The latter is unavoidable. 
I miss Snelly, Ethan, swinger, Crawford, bomber, dodger etc. You got to love a fella with a strong opinion. 
I don't miss homer's slagging off some else's choice of course to join when he plays on a piece of ground who's best use is a car park for tommy Robinson to have a punch up in!!!! 
I do enjoy his inconsistency however, and absolute nonsense. 'Used to play off 4, never broken 80 in a medal ' how does that work????? 

Click to expand...

How's the golf going ? Playing any Mariners this year or work still hectic ?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How's the golf going ? Playing any Mariners this year or work still hectic ?
		
Click to expand...

work is mental! I'm only playing Saturdays at the moment ! I know life is over 
golf is OK though, I managed to creep down to 7, won nothing just x4 .2 reductions in a row. Big test tomorrow though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			work is mental! I'm only playing Saturdays at the moment ! I know life is over 
golf is OK though, I managed to creep down to 7, won nothing just x4 .2 reductions in a row. Big test tomorrow though 

Click to expand...

Well played :thup:

Hopefully you can find time to get a game in for H4H


----------



## Jensen (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			I don't miss homer's slagging off some else's choice of course to join when he plays on a piece of ground who's best use is a car park for tommy Robinson to have a punch up in!!!! 
I do enjoy his inconsistency however, and absolute nonsense. 'Used to play off 4, never broken 80 in a medal ' how does that work????? 

Click to expand...

Bit harsh


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well played :thup:

Hopefully you can find time to get a game in for H4H
		
Click to expand...

hopefully, I'm looking forward to being organized. 
I was going to edit re work, as I'm obviously doing f all at the moment !!!

I also miss Rooter, he is good value. there is a busy man!  he's probably had 2 more kids since last time he posted

Robobum???? anyone ?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			hopefully, I'm looking forward to being organized. 
I was going to edit re work, as I'm obviously doing f all at the moment !!!

I also miss Rooter, he is good value. there is a busy man!  he's probably had 2 more kids since last time he posted
		
Click to expand...

Rooter posts still. In OOB mostly.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Rooter posts still. In OOB mostly.
		
Click to expand...

advice on birth control ?


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			advice on birth control ?
		
Click to expand...

i think he's seen the soldering iron....


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			You're making me blush. I'm still here. It is a different place from what it used to be. Over moderated (no criticism Phil, just doing your job etc  etc). More sanitised and repetitive. The latter is unavoidable. 
I miss Snelly, Ethan, swinger, *Crawford*, bomber, dodger etc. You got to love a fella with a strong opinion. 
I don't miss homer's slagging off some else's choice of course to join when he plays on a piece of ground who's best use is a car park for tommy Robinson to have a punch up in!!!! 
I do enjoy his inconsistency however, and absolute nonsense. 'Used to play off 4, never broken 80 in a medal ' how does that work????? 

Click to expand...

He's still posting just not as "the Craw":rofl:


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			He's still posting just not as "the Craw":rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Has he turned into tashyboy?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			Has he turned into tashyboy?

Click to expand...

Good to see you are still alive Nick! Game at Broadstone soon?

Tashyboy is cool, leave him alone!    Craw is reincarnated as Hank Marvin


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Good to see you are still alive Nick! Game at Broadstone soon?

Tashyboy is cool, leave him alone!    Craw is reincarnated as Hank Marvin
		
Click to expand...

I'd never bad mouth Tashyboy, he'd set his whippets on me !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Good to see you are still alive Nick! Game at Broadstone soon?

Tashyboy is cool, leave him alone!    Craw is reincarnated as Hank Marvin
		
Click to expand...

I thought Craw was Jacko ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought Craw was Jacko ?
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok, my bad.

Fancy Broadstone along with Nick as well one weekend?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Good to see you are still alive Nick! Game at Broadstone soon?

Tashyboy is cool, leave him alone!    Craw is reincarnated as Hank Marvin
		
Click to expand...

no he's not


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Ah ok, my bad.

Fancy Broadstone along with Nick as well one weekend?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah definitely :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2017)

Im Sparticus


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 30, 2017)

Not seen much from Delc lately


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Not seen much from Delc lately
		
Click to expand...

He's on the permanent naughty step


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Good to see you are still alive Nick! Game at Broadstone soon?

Tashyboy is cool, leave him alone!   *Craw is reincarnated as Hank Marvin*

Click to expand...

Not quite


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 30, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Not seen much from Delc lately
		
Click to expand...


Fairly certain I saw him in Ricky Tesco's recently...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Not seen much from Delc lately
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons its gone quiet,and people leave.

The nonsense the arguments[that people call debating or having an opinion.

People realising there is a real life out there.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			work is mental! I'm only playing Saturdays at the moment ! I know life is over 
golf is OK though, I managed to creep down to 7, won nothing just x4 .2 reductions in a row. Big test tomorrow though 

Click to expand...

7 I'm impressed


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			There are 2 types of guys on here, those that get involved and make useful contributions, attend meets etc and those that sit on the sidelines just making snide comments. It is entirely up to you how much you want to get involved but hopefully you will be the former   :thup:

Which type do you fall into Gordon to me you are both.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Jun 30, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Bit harsh
		
Click to expand...




therod said:



			You're making me blush. I'm still here. It is a different place from what it used to be. Over moderated (no criticism Phil, just doing your job etc  etc). More sanitised and repetitive. The latter is unavoidable. 
I miss Snelly, Ethan, swinger, Crawford, bomber, dodger etc. You got to love a fella with a strong opinion. 
I don't miss homer's slagging off some else's choice of course to join when he plays on a piece of ground who's best use is a car park for tommy Robinson to have a punch up in!!!! 
I do enjoy his inconsistency however, and absolute nonsense. 'Used to play off 4, never broken 80 in a medal ' how does that work????? 

Click to expand...

How can the truth be harsh.
Just another reason people leave.

The truth hurts but I wish more would speak it cant stand all the ass licking just to please people.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

pokerjoke said:





drive4show said:



			There are 2 types of guys on here, those that get involved and make useful contributions, attend meets etc and those that sit on the sidelines just making snide comments. It is entirely up to you how much you want to get involved but hopefully you will be the former   :thup:

Which type do you fall into Gordon to me you are both.
		
Click to expand...

I like to think I'm the former Tony. I contribute, I offer sensible advice, I arrange and get involved in meets. I also call people out when I sniff BS which might make me seem like the former but I haven't got the time of day for people that think I'm stupid enough to believe they can carry a bunker at 320 yards with a 5 iron etc.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2017)

MarkGS disappeared. He must have finished buying every club out and then selling them on.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

Jensen said:



			Bit harsh
		
Click to expand...

Not played there??


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			MarkGS disappeared. He must have finished buying every club out and then selling them on.
		
Click to expand...

He's still waiting in that layby for me to turn up so he can fill me in 
Either that or he got banged up for killing his wife's boyfriend


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:





pokerjoke said:



			I like to think I'm the former Tony. I contribute, I offer sensible advice, I arrange and get involved in meets. I also call people out when I sniff BS which might make me seem like the former but I haven't got the time of day for people that think I'm stupid enough to believe they can carry a bunker at 320 yards with a 5 iron etc.
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely the latter 

Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2017)

I just knew that  'he of the green sharpie' would emerge from the shadows!!


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			He's still waiting in that layby for me to turn up so he can fill me in 
Either that or he got banged up for killing his wife's boyfriend 

Click to expand...

Ha ha ha&#128077;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:





drive4show said:



			I'm definitely the latter 

Click to expand...

I really miss your love-ins with swinger   :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			Rooter posts still. In OOB mostly.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, having nothing to say about golf! I just stay around for the balanced political conversations over at OOB...


----------



## Val (Jun 30, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			MarkGS disappeared. He must have finished buying every club out and then selling them on.
		
Click to expand...

This will be the guys that thought vokeys were worth Â£30 or so


----------



## Hobbit (Jun 30, 2017)

"Ssshhhh, you ain't seen me..."


----------



## Piece (Jun 30, 2017)

Justone?

Who was the guy that popped in a few ago making claims about long distances, etc. and then nobbled one off the tee in a vid? Was that TimGolfy?

I don't post much just dip in and out.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 30, 2017)

JustOne, Monty Brown, Gibbo to name a few.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

Justone has been around recently, mainly asking for advice on how to make North Wales a first world country  :rofl:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			I'd never bad mouth Tashyboy, he'd set his whippets on me !
		
Click to expand...

I will as soon as I find me flat cap.

re forumers gone missing, I was on another forum a good few years ago (vx220.org) full of gobby Young petrol heads that make this lot look timid. Anyway someone started a thread saying they were closing there account as they had flogged car and we're moving on. Half the comments were, who are you anyway, you have contributed nowt, are you famous enough to say goodbye. Some of the crap comments they got were a bit harsh and unwarranted.

can understand why some forumers don't say cheerio.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Justone has been around recently, mainly asking for advice on how to make North Wales a first world country  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Justone put in an appearance at the Cooden meet a couple of weeks back


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			can understand why some forumers don't say cheerio.
		
Click to expand...

or don't get the chance to...:rofl:

I think those that have returned under a new guise are showing some excellent restraint :thup: 

I don't miss Ethan, I see he's now just a curtain twitcher :smirk:

TimGolfy knobbing it off the 1st at Beau Desert will go down in GM history..:whoo:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			I don't miss Ethan,
		
Click to expand...

Ethan is/was an excellent source of information on shafts and put a lot of time and effort into answering shaft related queries.


----------



## Slime (Jun 30, 2017)

JustOne is the one I miss for anything golf ........................... or darts!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

One Planer said:



*JustOne*, Monty Brown, Gibbo to name a few.
		
Click to expand...

James has posted a few times this month and this year, he may not be as active as he was, but he's not far away and was at Cooden a few weeks back.

He's relocated also from the south to North wales.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 30, 2017)

have some posts been deleted?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			have some posts been deleted?
		
Click to expand...


Yes PM Sent


----------



## hovis (Jun 30, 2017)

i wonder if any one person is responsible for people getting black balled.  i know one person who was black balled and who he was bickering with at the time.  he was pushed to the edge and lashed out &#128513;


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			work is mental! I'm only playing Saturdays at the moment ! I know life is over 
golf is OK though, I managed to creep down to 7, won nothing just x4 .2 reductions in a row. Big test tomorrow though 

Click to expand...

Glad to see your still around, was fun pairing up in the good old days.

Viscount17 from my early days and the meet at Grimsby Golf Club.

I played so badly that day but everyone made it OK with nice comments.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 30, 2017)

hovis said:



			i wonder if any one person is responsible for people getting black balled.  i know one person who was black balled and who he was bickering with at the time.  he was pushed to the edge and lashed out &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Pushed to the edge ?? It's a golf forum, not 'die hard 5. Die harder (again)!'

How can someone you don't know wind you up so much?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

Fish said:



			or don't get the chance to...:rofl:

I think those that have returned under a new guise are showing some excellent restraint :thup: 

I don't miss Ethan, I see he's now just a curtain twitcher :smirk:

TimGolfy knobbing it off the 1st at Beau Desert will go down in GM history..:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Behave or you will be getting a Tashyboy infraction:thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Ethan is/was an excellent source of information on shafts and put a lot of time and effort into answering shaft related queries.
		
Click to expand...

You are as well see comment above


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2017)

Yant said:



			Nice to hear you at least have a community here.

(New member by the way).

*Waves.
		
Click to expand...

There is but I think it's a bit unfair to blackball someone for good. 

How can we find out how people are getting on and ask them back on if they have been blackballed &#128532;


----------



## upsidedown (Jun 30, 2017)

Think I'm a dipper and occasional  meeter


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			There is but I think it's a bit unfair to blackball someone for good. 

How can we find out how people are getting on and ask them back on if they have been blackballed &#128532;
		
Click to expand...

I think in fairness Sean there are some people that the forum is better off without. Bit harsh but one or two individuals over the years have gone out of their way to be offensive or odious to others. Good riddance to them I say, I know dummies get spat out from time to time but generally this place works well because most people make an effort to get along and get involved.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2017)

therod said:



			Over moderated (no criticism Phil, just doing your job etc  etc). More sanitised and repetitive.o
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			have some posts been deleted?
		
Click to expand...

&#128567;&#128567;&#128567;


----------



## Midnight (Jun 30, 2017)

murphthemog said:



			If i remember, and i might be doing him down, i think his business failed, his marriage failed, he gave up golf, and moved away. Not happy times, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Murph, I think that was Happlesshacker unless it happened to them both.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I think in fairness Sean there are some people that the forum is better off without. Bit harsh but one or two individuals over the years have gone out of their way to be offensive or odious to others. Good riddance to them I say, I know dummies get spat out from time to time but generally this place works well because most people make an effort to get along and get involved.
		
Click to expand...

True but we don't know what people have gone through or are going through and there are people on here that do have a knack of bringing out the worst in people.

Surely a long cooling off is adequate and then invite them back. If they tell you to do one then fair enough.

Anyway I was hoping this thread would not turn out to be a another place to bitch and moan, rather a 'Surprise Surprise" of golf monthly yesteryear.

So where is craphacker? what's he up to? can someone get a message from him if we can't bury the hatchet and let people back on.


----------



## guest100718 (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			&#128567;&#128567;&#128567;
		
Click to expand...

; ) .


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			There is but I think it's a bit unfair to blackball someone for good. 

How can we find out how people are getting on and ask them back on if they have been blackballed &#128532;
		
Click to expand...

Can we put this blackballing thing to bed please

99.9 % of members do not ever come close to getting an infraction, for those that transgress, they are first warned and if they continue then the infractions start, you need a minimum of 2 infractions within a short period of time to get a 7 day ban or blackball.

Those who have been permanently blackballed have had multiple warnings, multiple infractions and multiple bans already, when the Mods have had enough, they ask Mike if he wants to ban them permanently.

In the 5 years that I have been a mod, I can only think of about 8 or 9 individuals who have been the subject of a lifetime ban.

So bottom line is that if they have got one, they very much deserve it and they arent coming back.

Now move along please, nothing to see here :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			There is but I think it's a bit unfair to blackball someone for good. 

How can we find out how people are getting on and ask them back on if they have been blackballed &#128532;
		
Click to expand...

Are you a social worker &#129300;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Can we put this blackballing thing to bed please

99.9 % of members do not ever come close to getting an infraction, for those that transgress, they are first warned and if they continue then the infractions start, you need a minimum of 2 infractions within a short period of time to get a 7 day ban or blackball.

Those who have been permanently blackballed have had multiple warnings, multiple infractions and multiple bans already, when the Mods have had enough, they ask Mike if he wants to ban them permanently.

In the 5 years that I have been a mod, I can only think of about 8 or 9 individuals who have been the subject of a lifetime ban.

So bottom line is that if they have got one, they very much deserve it and they arent coming back.

Now move along please, nothing to see here :thup:
		
Click to expand...

think am one of the 0.1% that has come close. &#128580;Feel like one of those planks that brags behind the bus station having a spliff that he has a tag on.

That aside, folk do move on. For whatever reason.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 30, 2017)

How about that thread when we were all laying into Horton Park in Surrey for having the worst par-3 in golf history and some guy just happened to turn up and post once claiming it was brilliant and the best hole he had ever played?      

Definitely couldn't have been the GM of the club could it ....


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2017)

ger147 said:



			What happened to Ethan?
		
Click to expand...

Who?


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2017)

drive4show said:



			A few names that seldom post now, I think they got fed up with the constant bickering on here. Can't say I blame them. Fortunately I'm still in touch with them but I think this forum is a poorer place without their contributions.

Snelly
Therod
Swinger
Ethan
		
Click to expand...

Wot he said.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ethan said:



			Who?
		
Click to expand...

Haven't seen you post since you were explaining to me that Trump couldn't win the Republican nomination.

It's been a while...


----------



## Ethan (Jun 30, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Haven't seen you post since you were explaining to me that Trump couldn't win the Republican nomination.

It's been a while...
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, always sure, not always right.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

ger147 said:



			Haven't seen you post since you were explaining to me that Trump couldn't win the Republican nomination.

It's been a while...
		
Click to expand...


Atticus Finch is doing ok i spoke to him last week as we work in the same place, very rarely plays and isn't a club member these days, when i joined nearly 10 years ago we had a very healthy Scottish contingent who had meets every now and then but like most things it tails of ,to be fair I'm still in contact with most of them and are all good lads.


----------



## ger147 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ethan said:



			Yeah, always sure, not always right.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think it could happen either. Tbh, I don't think Trump did and am not sure he's enjoying it as much as he thought he would.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2017)

ger147 said:



			I didn't think it could happen either. Tbh, I don't think Trump did and am not sure he's enjoying it as much as he thought he would.
		
Click to expand...

You could be talking about Theresa May there &#128513;


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Atticus Finch is doing ok i spoke to him last week as we work in the same place, very rarely plays and isn't a club member these days, when i joined nearly 10 years ago we had a very healthy Scottish contingent who had meets every now and then but like most things it tails of ,to be fair I'm still in contact with most of them and are all good lads.
		
Click to expand...

...
Hi Steve , hope all is good , send regards to Dodger if ya see him , had great craic at Irish Craic meet a few yrs back  with him , screwback & bear .. good times


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			...
Hi Steve , hope all is good , send regards to Dodger if ya see him , had great craic at Irish Craic meet a few yrs back  with him , screwback & bear .. good times
		
Click to expand...

Hi Bill , I'm good pal hows you, mostly here from him on Facebook he was a good help on my Germany trips. The Ballyliffen trip was superb we drove up from Coleraine that morning god knows we got there haha


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Hi Bill , I'm good pal hows you, mostly here from him on Facebook he was a good help on my Germany trips. The Ballyliffen trip was superb we drove up from Coleraine that morning god knows we got there haha
		
Click to expand...

Haha luck of the Irish , well ye drank enough to qualify ...   All is good ta mate , playing crap golf , but hey ,  life has taken over from practice etc , all in good time , dont do facebook mate , now theres a place for arguments :angry:...


----------



## stevek1969 (Jun 30, 2017)

bladeplayer said:



			Haha luck of the Irish , well ye drank enough to qualify ...   All is good ta mate , playing crap golf , but hey ,  life has taken over from practice etc , all in good time , dont do facebook mate , now theres a place for arguments :angry:...
		
Click to expand...

We did for the whole week haha, we love coming over going to Galway this year. Fb can be a dangerous place at time haha. Ditto pal rotten golf and no time to practice, good to here your still doing well pal


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 30, 2017)

Midnight said:



			Murph, I think that was Happlesshacker unless it happened to them both.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, too true. When you have been around as long as i have, they all blend into one.

Good recall.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jun 30, 2017)

What about the Hickoryhacker not seen him about for a while ?


----------



## Captainron (Jul 1, 2017)

Slime said:



			JustOne is the one I miss for anything golf ........................... or darts!!
		
Click to expand...

He's out punching the Spaniard. Top bloke is our James.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			What about the Hickoryhacker not seen him about for a while ?
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 1, 2017)

Fish said:



			Are you a social worker &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

No mate just thoughtful I guess.

Whilst it's great to hear 3rd hand from past forummers wouldn't it be interesting to encourage them back on after years away?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 1, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			No mate just thoughtful I guess.

Whilst it's great to hear 3rd hand from past forummers wouldn't it be interesting to encourage them back on after years away?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is a few faces on here can troll with absolute impunity, add to that the very heavy moderation and its no surpise people go elswhere.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			What about the Hickoryhacker not seen him about for a while ?
		
Click to expand...

he was on a couple of months ago, he might be to embarrassed now he has gone to ladies flex shafts:rofl:

I miss Bomber and Dodger most of all. always made me laugh.

Mind you there are a few on here now that i wish would disappear, you know who i mean..:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 1, 2017)

drive4show said:



			He's on the permanent naughty step  

Click to expand...

Blimey didn't realise Delc was no more


----------



## rosecott (Jul 1, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey didn't realise Delc was no more
		
Click to expand...

If you miss him, you might still find him on the HDID forum if they haven't blackballed him too.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2017)

I miss @Ethan


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 2, 2017)

Some people just take a back seat and laugh from afar. Some just mellow with age. 

Others are still obnoxious. 

From what I hear a former stalwart is now enjoying life on two tremendous links courses which are amongst the best you'll experience anywhere in the British isles. Well unless you're GM, only GM couldn't rate a Scottish Open venue in their top 100. 

I also hear that his all Ping bag has been infiltrated by a couple of Adams clubs including one of these horrendous hybrid things!


----------



## Region3 (Jul 2, 2017)

Jammydodger


----------



## bobmac (Jul 2, 2017)

Vig, Leftie and TXL.
I can only assume the nurses keep watch over their internet usage


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 2, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Some people just take a back seat and laugh from afar. Some just mellow with age. 

Others are still obnoxious. 

From what I hear a former stalwart is now enjoying life on two tremendous links courses which are amongst the best you'll experience anywhere in the British isles. Well unless you're GM, only GM couldn't rate a Scottish Open venue in their top 100. 

I also hear that his all Ping bag has been infiltrated by a couple of Adams clubs including one of these horrendous hybrid things!
		
Click to expand...

Oo, lets play GM's "through the keyhole"......

I wonder who lives in this glass house....


----------



## Midnight (Jul 2, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Vig, Leftie and TXL.
I can only assume the nurses keep watch over their internet usage
		
Click to expand...

Played the cooden meet with TXL he was on fine form and looking well mate.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 2, 2017)

Eagle Hunter was a prolific poster back in the day - just stopped.....
RGDave/Realgolfer pops in very occasionally, puts up a post then disappears for another year...

People just move on, maybe stop playing, maybe lose interest in the forum which, let's face it, can take up a lot of your time if you let it...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Some people just take a back seat and laugh from afar. Some just mellow with age. 

Others are still obnoxious. 

From what I hear a former stalwart is now enjoying life on two tremendous links courses which are amongst the best you'll experience anywhere in the British isles. Well unless you're GM, only GM couldn't rate a Scottish Open venue in their top 100. 

I also hear that his all Ping bag has been infiltrated by a couple of Adams clubs including one of these horrendous hybrid things!
		
Click to expand...

I know machrihanish is one Course you play at craw which is nice ( wish I played it when I appreciated courses more ) but what's the other


----------



## Val (Jul 2, 2017)

Dundonald and Machrihanish Dunes I believe


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Val said:



			Dundonald and Machrihanish Dunes I believe
		
Click to expand...

West Kilbride ?


----------



## Val (Jul 2, 2017)

williamalex1 said:



			West Kilbride ?
		
Click to expand...

Sacked it years ago


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Val said:



			Sacked it years ago
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Some people just take a back seat and laugh from afar. Some just mellow with age. 

Others are still obnoxious. 

From what I hear a former stalwart is now enjoying life on two tremendous links courses which are amongst the best you'll experience anywhere in the British isles. Well unless you're GM, only GM couldn't rate a Scottish Open venue in their top 100. 

I also hear that his all Ping bag has been infiltrated by a couple of Adams clubs including one of these horrendous hybrid things!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they just thought it was overrated?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Maybe they just thought it was overrated?
		
Click to expand...

What hybrids? 

Sadly now admit they're easier to use.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			What hybrids? 

Sadly now admit they're easier to use.
		
Click to expand...

No, The Scottish Open venue.. lol


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			Well unless you're GM, only GM couldn't rate a Scottish Open venue in their top 100.
		
Click to expand...

GM don't rate courses based on what tournaments they hold.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			GM don't rate courses based on what tournaments they hold.
		
Click to expand...

Luton Hoo is hosting  challenge tour and Euro Pro event - the course isn't even in the top ten in Bedfordshire 

Collingtree hosted a ET event - poor Course , same with Oxfordshire even the Belfry


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			No, The Scottish Open venue.. lol
		
Click to expand...

Never been all that impressed with Dundonald TBH, find it a bit bland and there are a lot better courses in that area.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Never been all that impressed with Dundonald TBH, find it a bit bland and there are a lot better courses in that area.
		
Click to expand...

yep, not even in the best courses bordering the railway line within 1km


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			yep, not even in the best courses bordering the railway line within 1km
		
Click to expand...

Have to disagree with that one!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Have to disagree with that one!
		
Click to expand...

which ones that then


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			which ones that then

Click to expand...

I was massively underwhelmed with WG.


----------



## ADB (Jul 3, 2017)

AuburnWarrior was good value and played with him at a meet years ago - good guy.
Used to like StrangelyBrown's posts too
The bloke in France with the high end forged clubs was funny - we are all peasants apparently!!
I do miss JohnFindlays videos - way ahead of his time with the on course vlogs...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			I was massively underwhelmed with WG.
		
Click to expand...


go back and play off the mens tee.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			go back and play off the mens tee.
		
Click to expand...

I will do, if I ever revisit.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			or don't get the chance to...:rofl:

I think those that have returned under a new guise are showing some excellent restraint :thup: 

I don't miss Ethan, I see he's now just a curtain twitcher :smirk:

TimGolfy knobbing it off the 1st at Beau Desert will go down in GM history..:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beryGT_tpZ4


----------



## grumpyjock (Jul 4, 2017)

Junior said:



			Has Snelly gone ??   Anyone remember Mono ? Timgolfy ?  

Used to enjoy the contributions of Atticus Finch, John Findlay (the original golf vlogger!!) and Birdieman.
		
Click to expand...

John and company are still active up in Edinburgh.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 4, 2017)

ADB said:



			AuburnWarrior was good value and played with him at a meet years ago - good guy.
Used to like StrangelyBrown's posts too
The bloke in France with the high end forged clubs was funny - we are all peasants apparently!!
I do miss JohnFindlays videos - way ahead of his time with the on course vlogs...
		
Click to expand...

AW is Dave if my memory serves me well, he hosted my first ever GM meet at RedLibberts about 9 years ago.

Who was the bloke that had the big house and a golf simulator and invited people around to use it?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 4, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			AW is Dave if my memory serves me well, he hosted my first ever GM meet at RedLibberts about 9 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

He is Dave, a Palace fan, and that was my first meet as well.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2017)

sawtooth said:



			Who was the bloke that had the big house and a golf simulator and invited people around to use it?
		
Click to expand...

His forum name was Nosevi, nice guy and a great set up


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Awesome. Was he a African super agent trying to get his mate on the tour, or just a 9 year old boy from Luton? :lol:


----------



## bobmac (Jul 4, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			Awesome. Was he a African super agent trying to get his mate on the tour, or just a 9 year old boy from Luton? :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Who, Nosevi?


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

bobmac said:



			Who, Nosevi?
		
Click to expand...

no, there was a fella called Awesome. check him out, he was fun


----------

